# Zucchini Squares



## PA Baker (Jul 5, 2005)

We usually serve these warm, but they're very good room temp., too.

*Zucchini Squares*
3 c unpeeled, cored zucchini, shredded or coarsely chopped (not in a food processor)
1 c Bisquick
1 c chopped onion (preferably green)
½ c Parmesan cheese
2 Tbsp parsley
½ tsp salt
½ tsp seasoned salt
Dash pepper
1 tsp oregano
1 clove minced
½ c oil
4 eggs, slightly beaten
1 c diced pepperoni (ML uses a jar of Hormel natural bacon bits instead)
1 small can stems and pieces of mushrooms, drained
½ c chopped green pepper


Mix all ingredients in a large bowl with a wooden spoon. Put in 13x9” greased pan. Bake at 350F for 25-30 minutes or until top is brown. Cut in squares.


----------

